# Ostarine cycle of the russdog



## Russdog (Apr 24, 2016)

This is my first log for this forum. I have done many prohormone and Sarm cycles in the past 7 or 8 years. With this cycle I hope to drop 1% Bodyfat and gain as much muscle as possible. I am already on week 3 of this cycle.
Starting weight 289lbs
Height 6'4
Bodyfat percentage 23%
Currently I am at 292lbs with a 22% bf


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2016)

How are you measuring your bf?


----------



## Russdog (Apr 24, 2016)

Electronic pulse scale


----------



## thqmas (Apr 27, 2016)

So Russdog... Did you drop that 1% bf you wanted?

Oh boy, this log is amazing.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 27, 2016)

thqmas said:


> So Russdog... Did you drop that 1% bf you wanted?
> 
> Oh boy, this log is amazing.



He does prohormones AND sarms, he probably dropped a few bf%


----------



## Russdog (Apr 27, 2016)

That was my goal at first. It's week 3. I am 4 lbs heavier. I have dropped a total of 2% bf. Now I want a total of 8 lbs with 4% bf drop.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 27, 2016)

Wow. Nice...


----------



## Russdog (Apr 27, 2016)

I went to the doctor to get an accurate measurement of my weight and bf. I did this after doing an hour of cardio. I am 1 pound lighter than when I began the cycle. I also dropped 5% bf. I recomped pretty well so far.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 27, 2016)

sarms are weak man.  trust me.  


even being on 4 of them wouldnt do all that much.  nothing close to what 350mg of tes would.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 27, 2016)

But he's getting results. I bet it's his diet and exercise routine though.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 28, 2016)

thqmas said:


> But he's getting results. I bet it's his diet and exercise routine though.



its not the osta doing it.  Ill bet my paycheck

or maybe its 12% osta, 88% hardwork.  Im good on that statement.


----------



## maxnout (May 6, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> He does prohormones AND sarms, he probably dropped a few bf%



must have an iron liver


----------

